# Rethinking my strategy



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Years ago I went down to Electric Avenue at Monkey Wards, and bought a massive chest freezer from the scratch & dent aisle. That thing is massive! We joked that we could stack bodies in there like cordwood! 

I started filling it with bulk items. Huge packages of meat and veggies from Costco. Ice cream, etc. it takes up a lot of real estate in the garage. It is huge and flat, and the family has never be enable to resist the urge to stack things on it, despite my instructions, pleas and outright begging not to. I have a very bad back, and it made it difficult to cook dinner if I had to clean off the lid every time I wanted to get something out if the freezer. Plus, food gets buried. Out of sight, out of mind. 

The kids are grown and gone now. It makes me wonder when I bought those otter pops! Pretty sure the kids were shorter than me!. It's just Hubby and I now. If the power went out, we wouldn't be able to eat or can most if this before it defrosted and rotted. Then, we would have a massive stinking box in the garage.

We are having the house tented for termites in a few days. So I have been busy packing up all of the food to take outside so it doesn't get gassed with poison.

What to do with he freezer? Move it outside too. Take all the food out, move it outside, plug it in there, refill it. So in cleaning it out for the move, I am discovering that I am having to throw out hundreds of dollars worth of food that got buried and freezer burned. Argh! I hate wasting money, and I hate wasting food!

Several years ago I started asking Hubby if I could get an upright freezer to replace this one. I could open it without cleaning it off. I could get to all of the food in it. I could see what is in it every time I opened it. Nope, he likes the fact that a chest freezer is more economical because the cold air doesn't rush out whenever he door is open. I would say that any savings on that are more than negated by the food I'm having to throw out now!

What's worse, I can't even reach the bottom without fear of falling in! I've had to borrow Hubby's flat head shovel to get stuff off the bottom!

I told hubby that I'm through with it. I'll use up whatever food is still good in it, and not put any more in it. Once it is gone, I'll unplug it. Hubs isn't happy about that, but our needs have changed. Perhaps he will agree to let me get a small upright freezer that better suits our needs eventually.

In the mean time, I'll be canning and dehydrating more of our food!


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Save the freezer and convert it to a super efficient fridge:

http://johnlvs2run.wordpress.com/2009/10/08/chest-fridge-conversion/

http://www.off-grid.net/2012/10/03/freezer-to-fridge-conversion/


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Get an upright. I don't care what your DH says, get one anyway! :clap:

For us, it's well worth the money! I can see and find what I want! 

Also, we keep a running inventory of what is in it on the computer. We have a erasable white board on the refrigerator on which we record the plus's and minus's of what goes in or out in the freezer in the back room! That then goes on the list on the computer Once a year, we re-inventory he freezer and wipe it clean!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I love my upright freezer. I figure by the time you rummage through a chest freezer you are still losing a lot of cold air. In the upright you can find things very quickly and it is much easier to be organized.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm with you on the upright freezer! We had a chest type in the past and things went to waste because it was so hard to keep organized. And you have to stand on your head to get stuff from the bottom. Once when the power went out...in July...while we were away on vacation...the thing had at least 6 inches of blood standing in the bottom of it. Ugh, talk about a mess to clean out!

Now we have a big upright and it is the bees knees. Plenty of shelves plus a couple bins that slide out, compartments in the door, it is great for organization and easily seeing what you actually have stored. And tell your hubby - as old as your chest freezer is, a *new* upright will be more energy efficient anyways. I open ours maybe twice a week. I bet the difference in electricity is pennies a year because it isn't getting opened and closed all the time. Between you and me, if your hubby were to get called out to the chest freezer on a regular basis to retrieve something from the bottom that you just can't reach, he's gonna feel a lot better about buying that upright!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cold air sinks, so you don't lose too much by opening a chest freezer. I like upright freezers, but they're WAY more expensive than chest freezers. We have a couple 7 cu/ft freezers instead of one big one, because it's easy to separate different things. One freezer is for venison/pork, the other is for poultry/rabbit/veggies/fruit.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We have a chest freezer and an upright. I find I use my upright much more often. One day this summer I'm going to go through the chest freezer and get it down to just produce, tortillas and cheese (yes, I can fill a freezer with just that, lol). Everything else (meat, butter and milk) will go in the upright.


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

Another idea is to line the bottom with jugs of water, then lay a piece of cardboard over the jugs. Then place boxes or plastic crates inside for each item (hamburger, pork chops, butter, veggies....)

The more full the freezer is the more efficient it is, as well as having additional water storage and the ability to have ice for coolers if the power goes out. 

The boxes/crates will keep things organized. 

Until you can convince your hubby for an upright this may at least help you stay organized in the future and save your back some.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Titiana, some of the things I've been prying off the bottom are jugs of water.we wil do that again when I put stuff back in.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

Reusable shopping bags work great for organizing a chest freezer. I color code mine. Red bags=beef, green= veggies, tan= chicken, black=nuts.... It is easy to pull things out because of the handles and the bags do not stick to the freezer.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

MoCat said:


> Reusable shopping bags work great for organizing a chest freezer. I color code mine. Red bags=beef, green= veggies, tan= chicken, black=nuts.... It is easy to pull things out because of the handles and the bags do not stick to the freezer.


That is a great idea!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

What about a compromise.........a smaller chest freezer? :shrug:

There are only 2 of us here, too. We have a small one and even then, I have to make sure it's empty going into hurricane season. But for the rest of the year, it's big enough to hold stuff I buy in quantity until I can get it processed, as well as extra bread (bake 2, freeze 1), garden produce, etc. And it's small enough that it's not hard to sort through.


----------



## Rookie Cook (Sep 10, 2012)

We are in a small condo unit of only 1253 square feet. We do not have room for a freezer, so we bought the biggest upside down fridge/freezer we could find. Fridge on top, and freez on bottom. the whole thing is 25 cu ft. It is just the right size for us. It was expensive, I think somewhere around 1700.00$. But plenty big enough; and with digital controls, and separate storage area's in fridge, we are able to set different temp levels for different types of food. It really has lengthened the storability of vegetables. Our CSA shares do not go wasted now. With the bigger freezer, we are able to store more of the CSA for longer periods. Just a thought.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We have 4 freezers.....two uprights around 15-17cuft, and two smaller chests, around 9cuft ea. When we kill a couple hogs, a cow, and some chickens, ( along with veggies, berries and baked goods) all 4 will be running. As we eat stuff down, we cut back 3, then 2, but almost always have 2 running.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Upright. Frost free. When recent freezers use less than $50 of electricity per YEAR, worrying about pennies is insane.

Freezer burn - wet pack or use "mother" bags or cardboard boxes. Freezer burn happens with thawing and refreezing. Keeping the surface of the food from doing that by packing it in water will prevent it. Hint - how often have you seen the INSIDE of a roast have freezer burn?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Even a smaller chest freezer requires me to lift a lid that almost certainly will have stuff piled on it, and do bending and lifting. I have a very bad back. I'm trying to get out of the bending and lifting business. 

I'll have to read up on wet packing. I haven't heard of it before.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have never had a problem finding anything in my chest freezer. We actually have 3 of them. You can organize them just as well as an upright. The door will not stay ajar if someone doesn't get it shut tight. It shuts itself! Nothing is ever piled on my freezer. If someone put something on it, that item would disappear never to be found again. They learn fast!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We also have 3 freezers,one chest and 2 uprights. I like the uprights, the chest is just for "windfall" goods. They are in the pole barn and that flat surface of chest, ends up being a shelf.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I would say if stuff is getting piled on the chest then you are obviously not using the contents regularly. If you were then there wouldn't be time for a pile of stuff to accumulate. If you have food in it that you have forgotten about, then you need a better organization system. I know what I buy and use the old before using new. Simple rotation.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

I may have to turn in my prepper card..., but we have never had a freezer, except for the one with the fridge.

DH is a fisherman, so we have plenty of fresh fish to eat. I buy stuff on sale and store it in the freezer but am pretty vigilant about rotating.

No need for a generator either.

I'm not convinced a freezer would save us $. YMMV.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

wormlady said:


> I'm not convinced a freezer would save us $. YMMV.


OMDV.

I couldn't tell you what meat costs in a store, it's been that long since we bought any. We put beef, pork, chicken and catfish away in ours.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

our chest freezer is in the kitchen, and 5 minutes after cleaning it off, it will be stacked up with stuff again. pretty sure there is a magnet in there that just attracts all clutter! drives me bonkers too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Excuse me, but who gets stuff out of the freezer for dinner? That would be you. This falls under the heading of YOUR job. You both agree you need a freezer, get the one you want. You don't have to convince anyone else what your needs are.

DH did not want an upright, but I stood my ground. Yea, maybe a chest freezer would save us a few cents a month in electricity. I don't care. I only wish I'd gotten a bigger one.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I have an enormous chest type freezer and I prefer it.

One of the most sought-after commodities last summer during our big regional power outage was bagged ice. So instead of completely covering the bottom of my freezer in milk jugs, I have about half containers and about half with bags of ice. My freezer has never defrosted enough for anthing to get melted and refreeze them to the bottom. 

I totally agree with Titiana. I use lightweight plastic "milk crate" type bins, color coded for the contents so I can easily figure out what I have and find what I need. I also keep a layer of my more long-term stuff between the ice at the bottom and the more frequently used stuff at the top. Stuff like bags of flour, cornmeal, nuts, etc.

No one would dare put stuff on top of my freezer, since I demand they come and remove it immediately (no, I don't care whether they are ready to jump into the shower or if they are asleep). If they aren't home when I discover the problem, the stuff gets tossed into a trash can. They can redeem it if they choose. If it really mattered to them that much, they wouldn't leave it where it is at risk. Once or twice and that bad habit stops. However, I have to hold myself accountable to the same standard or they think the rules have changed and will backslide again.

For me, having the freezer definitely does save money. I do find that I am able to take advantage of sales on various items and save that way. I also find that I am able to keep a wide variety of meats and vegetables on hand and am able to prepare meals at home that rival ALL of the restaurants in a 20 mile radius (there aren't any), and many within a 50 mile radius, therefore saving money by not eating out. Finally, I am able to always keep enough on hand so that I don't ever have to "run to the store" for a certain ingredient, so save by not making extra trips.

I guess it is one of those "to each, his own" situations. I love my chest freezer and would never willingly give it up. But I know several others who love their uprights and wouldn't change either. Good thing we have both options.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maura said:


> Excuse me, but who gets stuff out of the freezer for dinner? That would be you. This falls under the heading of YOUR job. You both agree you need a freezer, get the one you want. You don't have to convince anyone else what your needs are.
> 
> DH did not want an upright, but I stood my ground. Yea, maybe a chest freezer would save us a few cents a month in electricity. I don't care. I only wish I'd gotten a bigger one.



A marriage is a partnership and to tell your spouse that you don't care what they think is going to cause problems. A freezer is not worth a stressed home. In my home, cooking is a shared job, not just mine.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Please remember freezer burnt meat is fine for dog food. We had a local small zoo that took freezerburnt meat to feed the big cats.
I also have an upright, but its packed so you risk an avalanche when you open it. Id like a chest freezer for this alone!


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

I would go with your original thought, clean it out, use it up, unplug it, he can use it for storage, inside and apparently out. 
I can see his unwillingness to purchace a new one, but it seems his hand has to stop there as he cannot force you to use one that is too difficult for you.

A couple of things I see, for when you represent your argument:
~Your current freezer is older and therefore more costly to run.
~How efficient is a freezer that just sits because it is too difficult to dig through to get dinner... you are wasting food and therefore money.
~If he doesn't get you a new one, he doesn't get to be the hero!!

Look up your old freezer online, perhaps there are other things against it as well. Research a new upright that is suitable for your needs, present this to him once you've made your stand against the current situation.
*of course, as always, have respect and a good attitude*


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Perhaps you could request that hubby help clean out the monster and see what is being thrown out and request he retrieve dinner any time there is "stuff" to be removed from the top. Why should he see the need for change when things are working out just fine for him?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

canning is a great way to to keep your food -meat, in storage but ; those gormeit prime steaks and roast ? You need a fresser a up right or even a smaller chest type its hard to get away from it if you depend on your own a beef or hog instead of a trip to the grocery for a food supply .i'v been canning more because it last longer but still have the fressor for chops and steaks burger roast ; All gormiet oganic home raised and pamperd


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

WJMartin said:


> Perhaps you could request that hubby help clean out the monster and see what is being thrown out and request he retrieve dinner any time there is "stuff" to be removed from the top. Why should he see the need for change when things are working out just fine for him?


Your post presumes that hubby has something to do with the problem. Perhaps this is not the case.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Terri, this is her job, he needs to respect that. Getting an upright freezer instead of a chest freezer isn't going to destroy a marriage.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

No, but going around issueing demands and ultimatums just might.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

So>>> 1) you do not need that much frozen storage space. 2) You cannot reach items on the bottom. 3) You worry about when the poser goes out. 

Solution get a bunch of empty plastic milk jugs- go to a recycle place if you have to. Rise out and then rinse again with a small amount of bleach water. Fill with water ad stack in the bottom one or two layers deep, three if need be. 

Now 1) you can reach everything you put on top of the ice jugs 2) a full freezer runs better than a half full one. 3) the frozen ice will take three or more days to melt keeping your food cold till poser comes back on.

Last you never buy ice again. 

I have my chest freezer full right now with meats. I have a bunch of jugs of water sitting next to it. When there is room water jugs go in the bottom to freeze and make it easier for me to get to stuff. When a cow or hog goes in jugs come out.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Raymond James said:


> When there is room water jugs go in the bottom to freeze and make it easier for me to get to stuff. When a cow or hog goes in jugs come out.


That's why we run 4 small freezers. As we eat one out, it get's turned off, and anything left shifted to the next one. I think running two (or more) small ones beats one large one for that reason. Plus, if you do happen to lose a compressor, all your 'eggs' aren't in one basket.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I have that same freezer...big as a volkswagon, at 5ft 6 inches I have to stand on my toes and risk falling in to get the bottom stuff out. It's at least 40 years old and still works. I am guessing most of our power bill is to run it. Hubby is very attached to it, unfortunatly. And he does not ever get in it says it's my job. (?):frypan:


----------



## GeorgiaLady (Jul 18, 2012)

edcopp said:


> Your post presumes that hubby has something to do with the problem. Perhaps this is not the case.


:bow:


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maura said:


> Terri, this is her job, he needs to respect that. Getting an upright freezer instead of a chest freezer isn't going to destroy a marriage.




Where in her post did she say it was her job? Or are you just saying that because she is "the wife"?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

edcopp said:


> Your post presumes that hubby has something to do with the problem. Perhaps this is not the case.


He has everything to do with the problem. And he doesn't help with the cooking. I have gone out of my way to have supper ready when he gets home, so he isn't here when I need access to the freezer.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> He has everything to do with the problem. And he doesn't help with the cooking. I have gone out of my way to have supper ready when he gets home, so he isn't here when I need access to the freezer.


Never, in the time I've read your posts, have I ever thought of you as a woman who would allow a man to make a decision like that! Come on!

From my point of view, it looks like he is not being very nice...kinda controlling. It's time for a sit down and talk session. Gently, but honestly tell him what you've posted ere.

If that doesn't make him change his mind, perhaps a week of bologna sandwiches for supper might do it. After all, if he doesn't love and respect you enough to make this little concession, he deserves an eye opening.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Ardie, Hubby is a sweet guy, and the hardest working man I've ever met. But he is forgetful and often disorganized. It is amazing how often he will have something in his hand, and the next minute we are searching for it because he misplaced it. This problem is getting worse as he gets older too! He isn't doing this out of malice or a desire to control. He has worked hard to pick up the slack as my back has worsened.

But recently, our son is putting stuff on the freezer as much as hubby is. He is a Marine who is stationed close enough to come home most weekends. He takes over the washer and dryer (with my blessings) while he's here. He was recently moved from one room, thinking he was going to be assigned to a Navy ship, so all of his stuff came home, and a bunch was piled on the freezer. Then they delayed the deployment and assigned him to a smaller room. I've been reluctant to say anything, because I love his visits. He will be assigned to that ship this summer, and I won't see him for a year. But I will lay down the law and have him move all of his stuff into his room before he goes.

Hubby is coming around to my way of thinking too. In an earlier post, someone said they keep chest freezers for windfall meats, only plugging them in when needed, that is a very good idea. This freezer is at our house in the burbs. I told Hubby about that post. We were talking about taking the freezer to the ranch, and putting it into the barn. We could plug it in whenever we get a deer or other large animal. I actually got a hunting license a few years back. i didnt get a deer, or even see one all season, but knew that if I did, i was going to have a marathon canning session to get it processed before it went bad, because there wasn't any space un the freezer for it. I'll be able to get an upright for the house in the burbs.

There is a Sears Outlet store nearby, and they always have a few upright freezers at a nice discount. Home Depot often discounts appliances and pulls them into the front aisle.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Trust me, you will love an upright! I literally could hug and kiss my freezer! I use it far more than the old upright I had! BTW, it is a frost free one and DH loves that feature!

I, like you, have health issues and I can reach EVERYTHING in this one.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

IF hubby is saying 'No way, we're keeping the chest freezer" than HE isn't compromising either.

I say, sell the chest freezer on Craigslist and get a upright. What kind of price does the hubby put on YOUR pain? You have a bad back and your pain is worth more than a few bucks a year in "lost cold" with a chest freezer/upright freezer difference.

If anyone tried to tell me that the pain I felt through the whole year wasn't worth $10 savings, I'd tell them they'd better like peanut butter.

Alternatively, tell hubby to go get stuff out of the freezer for you EVERY single time. If other people are putting stuff on the freezer, make them take it off and retrieve whatever items you need. Eventually you'll either not have to clean off the freezer, get an upright or at least you won't be hurting your back!


----------

